# What is this?



## JChenault (Jul 20, 2014)

Starting rehearsal in a space used by the local Gilbert and Sullivan company ( ie voice preservation is important to them ). 
There are two of these devices in the room. About once ever 30 seconds or so it would make a "zap" noise like a bug zapper. 

Our artistic director said it is a device to control static electricity and that this helps the singers voices. Anyone have any ideas about what this is, how it works, and what it is doing?


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sounds like it's an ESD ionizer, how that helps a singers voice I have no idea.


----------



## venuetech (Jul 21, 2014)

Electronic air cleaner, Emerson CSC-1000

http://emerson.electronicaircleaners.com/ceiling.html

http://electronicaircleaners.com/database/documents/electroair_csc_brochure.pdf


manual
http://electronicaircleaners.com/database/documents/electroair_csc_owners.pdf

has the filter been cleaned lately?


----------



## JChenault (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the ID

The manual says an occasional snapping may occur,. I have no idea when the units were last servicespd.


----------



## Les (Jul 24, 2014)

Some poor TD probably put in a grant for an ION and this is what they bought him. ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveB (Jul 24, 2014)

Les said:


> Some poor TD probably put in a grant for an ION and this is what they bought him. ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The latest from ETC, the "Ion-izer", can clean the air in 2 universes. Uses the revolutionary "Magic Sheet" air filtration system


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jul 28, 2014)

It's better than the ones that pump ozone into the air. How that's good I don't understand. On an interesting sidenote, should you find the need for poor man's air purification I'll share a trick I discovered at a cigar shop that allowed you to smoke in the store. They took several box fans (the $12 type you find in HD or Lowes or Walmart) and affixed a furnace air filter to the intake side. The owner claimed it kept his counters from getting too sooty, but I would wager they'd work in a pinch anywhere you want to clean particulates from the air. 

Of course the internet has some info- http://lifehacker.com/5976491/make-a-simple-air-purifier-with-a-fan-and-a-furnace-filter


----------



## len (Jul 28, 2014)

Some vocalists will believe anything. I used to tell bands I was using a modified smoke machine that also output vapor like a humidifier and it was good for their voice.


----------

